# Crib build #3



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

This is what Babygirl has in mind, They want to transition to full size in future. Taking all suggestions. I am in the planning stage and some of what I am wondering about is how to deal with the connection points for the side rails when not used anymore. The last one I built I fastened the rails with threaded inserts from the back. this would leave a hole in the headboard and an insert in the footboard.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Maybe consider an added accent piece when the sides come off. Something that would cover any holes/hardware without being too obvious. You could build it at the same time as the rest of the crib and then your kids could just install it when they take the crib apart to make the standard bed.

Or perhaps add something like a night-light or something at that point and build a channel through the headboard for wiring.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

So I start. Plan is to resaw and get the bent laminations finished first. Especially since I have the band saw set to cut 3/16" on the first try. I then pass through drum sander to a finished thickness of 1/8"


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Got some more laminating done


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

before making a mistake I need to know the rail height for the front anybody? I cant seem to find the plans from the last one and the first one had drop sides.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

too tall?


----------



## Sprung (Oct 8, 2012)

I took a look at the crib my son sleeps in and the front is about 34 to 36 inches high at the railing - maybe closer to 36. Don't have a tape measure handy right now, so I had to estimate it. If I remember, I can try to measure it later, but my memory isn't very good.

We have a Graco crib that was a gift to us and, despite the price tag, it is a cheap piece of crap. We're thinking that whenever #2 comes along that I might try building a crib.

I'll be keeping an eye on this build! Got links to or pictures of your previous crib builds that I can check out?


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Groovy: The bed in post #1. I can see using the back as the head board, the front as the footboard for a regular size (single?) bed. Figure out how to replace the crib ends with rails.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks I actually went to a baby store, measured some there and decided on 36" as a good height. 

Sprung http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f9/convertable-crib-plans-31926/ http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/walnut-crib-finished-39111/ http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f8/maple-staining-many-pieces-can-i-stain-then-glue-4252/ also some pictures in the my photos
Robson a full or double is a bit wider at 54" VS crib at 52"


----------



## Sprung (Oct 8, 2012)

I like those previous cribs, especially the walnut one. Great work! I'll be keeping an eye on this build.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Interesting thing about babies = they grow out of it.
Unless I had been prepared to build an heirloom piece of furniture, hindsight tells me that they outgrow the crib in no time. Would not have mattered much at all. I can recall the excitement when they got "real beds" to sleep in/play on.

Of far, far greater importance is the "Change Table". The height, the (waterproof) padding, secure space for supplies and so on. That, I really did invest some effort. Oh dang! That has to be 35+ years ago.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

So I got the front and back pieces sorted out,
Found a somewhat easy way to set up the mortise with a longer fence
Sorted out the side panels.
and went to Steve Wall Lumber.. the 5/4 for corners and I plan to resaw for slats


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

*sum ting wong*

Have you ever been doing great and while everything is going so good you get that funny feeling that something is just not right so you recheck your measurements again. Satisfied that its right you finish not one but two components wrong........ I just did


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

re did side rails..................
on to figuring the slat width spacing then some mortising before I cut the curves ......


----------



## Sprung (Oct 8, 2012)

Looks great! Coming along nicely!


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Got the spacing worked out 1 3/4" X 3/8" slats with a 2 1/4" space
Got two slats re sawed from 5/4" stock, book matched in pairs I think it going to look special .


----------



## Gen2026 (Jun 3, 2013)

The crib is going to be beautiful! I am curious, are you planning to make all the furniture shown in the starting photo, or just the crib? I would love for my husband and I to be able to build something like this for our grandchildren, but we have a LONG way to go on our woodworking skills to pull off something like this. Can't wait to see the photos of it completed.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Gen2026 At my 3 Girls reproducing rate I am finding it hard to keep up with them, I try to add as needed. and as you see a few weekend hours it painfully slow progress.
I started this morning had some re-engineering to mortise the top rails I used a wedge to hold the stock and keep things in line.
If I was to build another fence for the mortise I would make the fence much higher, since I think it would have been better to shim up the stock and remove shims as the arcs rise. I had to reposition table several times. and the old drill press has no index guide on post.. anyway I got the sides pieced together.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

I am quite pleased with the curve......


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Looking good. I'm sure your daughters all appreciate all the work you put into these cribs, even if they are outpacing you.


----------



## Gen2026 (Jun 3, 2013)

It is going to be beautiful! At the rate we do projects, I am thinking maybe we should start now! Only one child is married and he is in med school so it will be a while, and the other two are still in college....... wonder if they would think bad of me to ask them to select a crib style now??? :innocent:


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Its never too soon to start planning,,
I got the front top curve, for those who wonder I am using the bending forms and a pattern cutting bit to finish the cuts. So when planning yours be sure to make the forms wide enough to clamp to work. Be sure to make at least full length like where the bend stops and transitions to straight, like where these pass over the legs.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

It going to be a Boy!
cleaned up shop a bit 
Center is crib, containers on left and right, not crib


----------



## Gen2026 (Jun 3, 2013)

Congratulations on the expected Grandson! When is he due? the bed looks like it is almost finished...... well, as far as the woodworking goes. looks great!


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Modifications, when a little pregnant daughter mentions Symmetry, dad goes to it. Started modifying, and the bandsaw needed attention, had to install a starting capacitor, but I think I got it sorted out...........


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

I think this was a good idea ..... I wiped some mineral spirits on it too


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow this is looking great! Absolutely gorgeous!

Did you those plans from plans design for this one too? :laughing: Sorry, I couldn't resist. I never heard back from them on the screwed up plans I ordered for my crib build!


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

No preacherman I am making my own mistakes......
Today I was "knocking the edge off" the inside and after what I thought was careful planning, managed to get the pilot bearing on routerbit to climb into one of the mortises.... I am waiting for the glue to dry now.
This gives me time to work out how to bolt this thing together, I did make my version of an insertion tool for the brass threaded inserts.
Thread the sides or head and foot...


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2010)

GROOVY said:


> No preacherman I am making my own mistakes...


Congratulations on the boy. Everybody I know that's having a baby are having girls.

Hey, get enough finished photo's up with general dimensions and I'll draw up the plans. (freebee) Bored and looking for something to do. Besides, they'd make a great addition to my plan collection.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Got the panels glued up, squaring was a challenge due to the limited square reference areas. And made some dowels {thanks kenbo} stock was 5/16" entry hole 3/8" exit hole 1/4" worked a lot better than I expected, I may try a fractional size larger on exit to allow sanding.


----------



## kms399 (Apr 13, 2013)

I am loving this thread! I am new and not even close to doing a project like this but I love looking at your pics and trying to figure out how you are doing what you are doing. I have just spent 15 minutes going through the pics, my only complaint is that i cant see it finished yet! nice work I hope someday I can do something like this, my kids are 7 and 4 so I got a while to get there. keep up the good work.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Got the rest sanded.... worked on the rail caps and got them secured, this is the only place I used screws,, 
got bungs glued and to my surprise the plugs I randomly cut a bunch of turned out to be the exact number I needed I thought I had one extra but I missed a hole


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

More sanding and BLO today..... picture shows before and after. If you were wondering I used a 2" foam brush to apply BLO and while the first piece waited I went about sanding the next the timing worked well. I used cotton rags to wipe off excess but found that paper towels worked better at getting the really wet stuff off then rubbing with the cotton. I also had some knot holes that were epoxied and filled with wood filler that was way to light in color so I carefully sharpied them to blend in..


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

After months of heat rain and humidity, I have 2 coats of shellac


----------



## Gen2026 (Jun 3, 2013)

It is beautiful! When is the baby due? Looks like you are going to be finished very soon. You have this fixed so that it can be converted to a youth bed??

Thanks for sharing this project! I only wish I could come close to duplicating this!


----------



## Sprung (Oct 8, 2012)

That is looking awesome! Great work!


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Baby is due Dec 3, but I think before Thanksgiving, The design change is going to make transition to a double bed hard, but on the other hand The cribs the first 2 anyway have been used for two babies each and I think it would be nice to have them passed down to great grandchildren. I just think they will last longer if not exposed to pre-teen and teenagers...


----------



## Gen2026 (Jun 3, 2013)

Wow - looks like you are way ahead of schedule! Great job! .... my youngest son was born on Dec 3.... he will turn 21 this coming December. My teen's were really pretty good with their 'things' and not destructive at all. The rough years at my house were when the boys were between 4 and probably 8 or so.......oh my......the things they could get in to and tear up! LOL


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Finished and ready for delivery, although you have to look hard the slats as paired are book matched and the fasteners that connect the sides to the front and back are not visible from the front of crib.


----------



## Arlaghan (Oct 1, 2013)

That looks great! We have a store bought one and my son chewed on the front rail when he started teething. I hope yours is spared that.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

What a gorgeous crib. I just love the walnut and the finish you applied. Thanks for sharing!


----------

